# BUENO AHORA VIENE MIRAFLORES (BY LEDPER)



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que chevres las fotos ! la primera es la mejor a mi parecer. Bravazo el thread !


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Uy qué pajas las fotos de los skaters!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes fotos! me encantaron!  :banana::banana:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

nuevamente q buen thread forista revelacion!!!!


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

NUEVAS FOTITOS DE MIRAFLORES TOMADAS ESTE DOMINGO QUE FUE EL DIA MAS FRIO DEL 2008


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Escelentes tus fotos Ledper, son una renovada manera de ver a Miraflores, y a Lima en general. Esa primera foto sería magnífica para un banner de Miraflores.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

LedPer said:


> NUEVAS FOTITOS DE MIRAFLORES TOMADAS ESTE DOMINGO QUE FUE EL DIA MAS FRIO DEL 2008


Sí, 15º por mi casa ! Qué rico el invierno!!! :banana:

Me gustó la foto del puente Villena (=! 

Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que lindas fotos de la Costa verde  muy lindas


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Sí, 15º por mi casa ! Qué rico el invierno!!! :banana:
> 
> Me gustó la foto del puente Villena (=!
> 
> Gracias por las fotos.


Envidienme yo m quit a huachipa y ufff solsote a full jeje:cheers:


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Buenas las fotos estas cheveres.


----------



## CENRIQ (Jan 26, 2008)

lindas fotos...el dia mas frio del 2008???....pero apenas es Otoño..


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

pierejean said:


> Envidienme yo m quit a huachipa y ufff solsote a full jeje:cheers:


JAJAJAJA Yo no. Yo amo el invierno! Y el limeño aún más. La neblina densa y baja, la garúa y las pistas húmedas, el aire frío y un buen café caliente !



CENRIQ said:


> lindas fotos...el dia mas frio del 2008???....pero apenas es Otoño..


Se refería al día más frío hasta ahora pues, teniendo en cuenta además que por lo general a fines de marzo ya debería ser otoño, pero por todo esto del calentamiento global estamos mayo y aún tenemos sol.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Chèveres las fotos. 

15 grados?????? ahh que ricoooo!!!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

qué fotos!!! sin duda ledper es la revelación del 2008:cheers:


y yo lo descubrí


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenazas las fotos ....


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Buenas fotos, casi coincidimos yo estuve por ahi horas mas tarde; aunque cuando pase ya había despegado algo el frio se sintio mucho.
Saludos


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Ya están llegando los días de cielo gris en lima. Las fotos dan la sensación de invierno, qué bueno, me gusta el frío.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos, pero me quedo con los de los ángulos que le das a los edificios.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosos angulos!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheveres las fotos de los skaters!!, las mejores!!, pero tus fotos estan muy saturadas tio!!, como te dijo copihue, se te pasa la mano en algunas fotos!
Saludos, gran trabajo!


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

mangolight said:


> Cheveres las fotos de los skaters!!, las mejores!!, pero tus fotos estan muy saturadas tio!!, como te dijo copihue, se te pasa la mano en algunas fotos!
> Saludos, gran trabajo!



bueno no puedo satisfacer los gustos de todos pero me conformo con el gusto de la mayoria


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué buenas tus últimas fotos; especialmente las del hotel Marriott. Te pasaste!
Y sí, el domingo hubo mucho frío, lo cual me invitaba a dar una vuelta por ahí, pero el lunes estuvo más frío aun.
En Miraflores debe haberse entido aun más frío; ya quisiera estar en el acantilado sintiendo aquella brisa.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow! muy buena actualización LedPer

me gustó mucho esta foto::














kaMetZa said:


> JAJAJAJA Yo no. Yo amo el invierno! Y el limeño aún más. *La neblina densa y baja, la garúa y las pistas húmedas*, el aire frío y un buen café caliente !


^^ deberías vivir por mi casa.. es invierno toooooodo el año..


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Exacto en Miraflores los climas son marcados, en verano sale el sol y hace colorcito chevr, y en invierno baja la neblina y la llovizna que también tienen su encanto, antes vivía en Miraflores y personalmente prefiero el invierno....


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

naths12 said:


> ^^ deberías vivir por mi casa.. es invierno toooooodo el año..


No. Me dan miedo los abismos xD! :lol:


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

HABLANDO DE ACANTILADOS Y ABISMOS AHI LE VAN MAS IMAGENES PARA LOS VALIENTES:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

UNA MAS .....


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Yo me lanzo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(dinos cuándo)


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué chéveres los acantilados, me gusta cuando en invierno se forma como una 'alfombra' más allá del malecón 

Gracias por las fotos!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelentes fotos, el amlecón son la niebla de invierno también tiene bastante encanto.


----------

